# Ruining Transducer?



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Funny, I just got done repositioning mine for this reason. Mine still works but wouldnt read depth correctly at speed. i think it got knocked out of position when the kids were climbing all over the boat while it was beached. we'll see how it does next time I'm out.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

If the surface of the transducer becomes coated with oil, grease, mud or scratched it can make it perform poorly. Sometimes a good cleaning with dish soap will "wet it out" and improve performance.

Best regards,
Frank


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------

